# Custom open reeds



## AllOutdoorsMo (Jan 18, 2012)

Im tryin to find some custom open reed calls. Ive seen other posts about them but either they're out of business or my phone just wont pull the websites up lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

*There are quite a few maker's that are members, I'm sure you'll them in this forum if you read it through out.*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

AllOutdoorsMo said:


> Im tryin to find some custom open reed calls. Ive seen other posts about them but either they're out of business or my phone just wont pull the websites up lol


Try http://pwp.att.net/p/s/community.dll?ep=16&groupid=383159&ck


----------



## titansfan2104 (Mar 26, 2011)

Great response youngdon. Brad makes one of the finest sounding and absolute prettiest calls there are available. I have 3 of his and proud of every one of them. He makes a true custom call ,everything including the toneboards are hand made and just awesome!!! He pays me to troll and tell everyone that.. lol jk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You;re a luck man if he is paying you in calls. They are works of art. Everyone who see's mine is jealous.


----------



## titansfan2104 (Mar 26, 2011)

No he don't pay me... There was a touch of sarcasm there. I am proud of the calls I got from him though. We were actually gonna go hunting in the morning but the predicted 25mph winds have us second guessing!! They are little pieces of art work!!


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Ya'll are to generous with the compliments! Thank you! I'm afraid I've quit taking orders though.. I'm just to slow at turning and want to make what I'm in the mood to make! (with the exception of Hippo Ivory calls, I will take orders on those) I'm way behind on the orders that I had accepted and am feeling guilty about not being prompt enough for the folks that have been kind enough to ask for one of my calls. I really enjoy making calls and decided instead of taking orders I'd start an e-mail list... if someone is interested in one of my calls they can get on the mailing list and I'll send out what I have made (after I get caught up) one day before I post it up on a forum. In other words the folks on the list will have 1st shot at the calls. I apologize to the folks that are waiting for calls they've ordered and hope this will work better. Thanks again,

Brad


----------

